# auger belt adjustment on a ariens snow blower



## john magee (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a model 926007 ariens snow blower and the auger belt needs adjusting, the manual I have is confusing, anyone know how to do it ?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> and the auger belt needs adjusting,


Ayuh,.... What's it doing, or Not doing,..??

The idler/ clutch pulley is what does the Adjusting....


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Funny I just adjusted the auger belt on my Ariens, and yes you are correct the manual is confusing. Adjustment is extremely simple. Remove the metal cover over the belt, there are four bolts to do this. Loosen the nut on the center of the idler pulley for the auger belt, I seem to recall it takes a 13mm wrench or so. Then you push the idler inward to tighten the belt enough so that when you pull up on the handle there is no slippage of the belt around the idler pulley. Tighten the nut on the idler pulley, replace cover, have a beer.


----------

